# AES Parisienne [11/2002]...



## JB (4 Octobre 2002)

Ouuuuh, mais faut que je regarde mon agenda... c'est vrai que si je suis dispo ce jour là, ma première AES, arriverait enfin !


----------



## Xav' (4 Octobre 2002)

Oui, tu as intérêt à venir, que je te paye un coup histoire que l'on discutaille plus de deux minutes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2002)

week end chargé ! donc je viendrait aprés le cartooniste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rhapsody (4 Octobre 2002)

bonjour, 
j'habite paris , et pas tres loin de ce lieu. Mac User depuis plus 10 ans, je n'ai pas l'habitude de trainer dans le forum Bar MacG, plutot dans les forum tech. Je voudrais savoir, en koi consiste cette -tite reunion ? Boire un verre entre mac user , avec ou sans portable ?
Bref avoir un peu d'idée de la chose.
De plus ce soir me semble un soir de libre pour une partie de la soirée. Quel heure fo t'il ? Et pour combien de tps ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rhapsody:</font><hr />* bonjour, 
j'habite paris , et pas tres loin de ce lieu.*<hr /></blockquote> 

c'est déja une bonne chose.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rhapsody:</font><hr />*Mac User depuis plus 10 ans, je n'ai pas l'habitude de trainer dans le forum Bar MacG, plutot dans les forum tech.*

ne viens pas dire qu'il y a d'autres forums certains ne sont jamais sortis du bar ici  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

<hr /></blockquote> 





			
				rhapsody a dit:
			
		

> *Je voudrais savoir, en koi consiste cette -tite reunion ? Boire un verre entre mac user , avec ou sans portable ?*



voila, c'est à peu près la chose, se réunir et parler plus ou moins de mac, ça donne parfois lieu à des rencontres professionelles (je peux témoigner), à des amitiés, à des histoires d'amour (Mackie et Amok, Xav' et moi mais la dernière est top secrete, on doit se marier à DisneyParis dans 20 ans)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


			
				rhapsody a dit:
			
		

> *Bref avoir un peu d'idée de la chose.*



Macinside aussi aimerait avoir une idée de la chose, c'est pour cela qu'il vient aux aes.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif



			
				rhapsody a dit:
			
		

> *De plus ce soir me semble un soir de libre pour une partie de la soirée. Quel heure fo t'il ? Et pour combien de tps ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *



disons que ça commence vers 15H-16H et que ça finit (pas obligé de rester) le lendemain aux heures du premier RER  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

vala, vala. je suis sur que tu n'es pas plus renseigné.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## mxmac (4 Octobre 2002)

une aes ? chouette... heuuuu et cela parle photo aussi ? alèm porte un nikon ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2002)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> * une aes ? chouette... heuuuu et cela parle photo aussi ? alèm porte un nikon ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



plusieurs parfois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Djib vient avec son rollei 35 ou son Polaroïd chargé en 3000ASA ce genre de choses.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Xav' (4 Octobre 2002)

Chers amis, amateurs du bien boire et du bien manger, en ces temps de transformation de vos petits corps en esquimaux parfumés au gasoil, notre équipe d'animateurs dynamique vous propose une rencontre épanouie dans la sobriété le Samedi 2 Novembre au Lou Pascalou :





De plus, cerise sur le gâteau, vous pourrez dorénavant être le premier informé d'un pochtronnage en règle grâce à votre "Gros Minou" : désormais, il vous suffit d'utiliser cette adresse webcal://ical.mac.com/xaviercabanne/AE32Sauvage.ics pour vous abonner au calendrier des AES.

C'est pas beau tout ça ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le chapelier fou (4 Octobre 2002)

je regarde mon agenda, mais a priori, ce coups là ça devrait être bon...
ça va ch... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Octobre 2002)

ne pas oublier de préciser que le jeu national des aes est le _loup garou_ ! 

un jeu interactif en carton qui se joue en réseau par bouche, oreilles, yeux et différentes mimiques et postures variées du plus bel effet !


----------



## rillettes (4 Octobre 2002)

On est prié de venir avec son aspirine !!
Les vaccins contre la rage ne sont plus fourni non plus... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ficelle (4 Octobre 2002)

tu vas encore nous ramener ta lysteria ?


----------



## ficelle (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* ne pas oublier de préciser que le jeu national des aes est le loup garou ! 

un jeu interactif en carton qui se joue en réseau par bouche, oreilles, yeux et différentes mimiques et postures variées du plus bel effet !  *<hr /></blockquote>

mais il risque de ne pas y avoir de meneur de jeu à la prochaine ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />* 

mais il risque de ne pas y avoir de meneur de jeu à la prochaine ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

il faut soudoyer Romzy alors !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2002)

ah mince, je suis embauché, bon il faudra que je m'arrange avec ma collègue pour me libérer.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## STL (4 Octobre 2002)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> * ne pas oublier de préciser que le jeu national des aes est le loup garou ! *



Un jeu de confiance  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Dis ?  C'est pleine lune le 2 Novembre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il se transforme en garou ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (4 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * ah mince, je suis embauché, bon il faudra que je m'arrange avec ma collègue pour me libérer.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Et ben tu vois !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

t'avais encore le nez bouché lapin !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * t'avais encore le nez bouché lapin !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



moué, je l'ai encore en passant. et ne vendons pas la peau de l'appareil photo avant de l'avoir tué.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />* 

mais il risque de ne pas y avoir de meneur de jeu à la prochaine ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Vais réviser les régles... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

moué, je l'ai encore en passant. et ne vendons pas la peau de l'appareil photo avant de l'avoir tué.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Faut jamais sous-estimer l'effet joues roses !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
Macinside aussi aimerait avoir une idée de la chose, c'est pour cela qu'il vient aux aes.  *<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Maousse est sur le coup!


----------



## rillettes (4 Octobre 2002)

On va pouvoir dire et faire plein de bêtises... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* ne pas oublier de préciser que le jeu national des aes est le loup garou ! 

un jeu interactif en carton qui se joue en réseau par bouche, oreilles, yeux et différentes mimiques et postures variées du plus bel effet !  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et la prochaine fois on m'écoute! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
Macinside aussi aimerait avoir une idée de la chose, c'est pour cela qu'il vient aux aes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

je me fait plutot une idée de Api /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (non pas la tête /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2002)

Si, si, justement: la tête! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  

la dernière fois, ce genre de reflexion t'a fait perdre un tapis de souris. Là, t'as interêt à te pointer avec une carte airport pour mon Ti. Et c'est un minimum pour esperer m'échapper. je ne pense vraiment être magnanime que si la borne est livrée avec!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## maousse (5 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Maousse est sur le coup!  *<hr /></blockquote>

le coup du chapeau, le coup de bambou, le coupe-coupe ?
A moins que ce ne soit le coup de _biiiiiiiip !_ ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
(je ne vois absolument pas de quoi vous voulez parler, mon cher /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif )


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2002)

Du vieux porc et de la canne bière!!!!! Seul un Marseillais le peut, et comme je ne suis pas disponible  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## maousse (5 Octobre 2002)

Et puis, je ne voudrais pas offenser Mackie le jour de sa majorité alcoolique américaine... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

Je crains de ne pas pouvoir être des vôtre cette fois-ci, vacances de la Toussaint obligeant... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


PS: J'en profite pour m'excuser pour avoir mis dans ma signature l'adresse d'un site pouvant porter préjudice à macg et je m'excuse aussi pour avoir parlé de la vie privé de certains: je ne voulais en aucun cas leur faire du mal ou leur porter préjudice. Je ferais mon possible pour moins m'enflammer à l'avenir et ne plus tenir ce genre de propos.

Sincèrement,
Kamkil


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Octobre 2002)

Rg`l]* Je crains de ne pas pouvoir être des vôtre cette fois-ci, vacances de la Toussaint obligeant... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif*<hr /></blockquote>

Idem pour moi .. faut dire aussi que j'ai pas les vacances de la Toussaint ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif M'enfin, y en aura bien une aux alentours de Noël /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, y en aura bien une aux alentours de Noël /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif[/b]


Surement, surement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Faut demander au grand(s) manitou(s) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Perso je vais voar mon pater à toolose et kom je le vois ke tt les trois ou quatres moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Xav' (5 Octobre 2002)

Bouge ton arrière train Chapelier, et passe un coup de grelot avant...

Merchi.


----------



## MC Farouche (5 Octobre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Le Lou Garou (/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif ça faisait longtemps )

Je serais présent au rendez-vous ))

@+++


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

Excusez moi de troubler ces engrenages d'organisation bien huilé mais y aurait-t-il moyen de décaler cette AES d'une semaine?
Donnez votre avis:
[pollstart]
[polltitle=Etes-vous pour décaler l'AES d'une petite semaine?]
[polloption=Oui pour décaler l'AES d'une semaine pour qu'il y ait plus de monde]
[polloption=Non, je préfère que ce soit plus restreint ou je ne peux pas une autre semaine]
[pollstop]


----------



## maousse (5 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> Excusez moi de troubler ces engrenages d'organisation bien huilés mais y aurait-t-il moyen de décaler cette AES d'une semaine?
Donnez votre avis:
<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1033806382maousse">


*Etes-vous pour décaler l'AES d'une petite semaine?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui pour décaler l'AES d'une semaine pour qu'il y ait plus de monde
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non, je préfère que ce soit plus restreint ou je ne peux pas une autre semaine
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>
   <hr /></blockquote>

_c'est bien pour faire plaisir à kamkil..._ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 

c'est bien pour faire plaisir à kamkil... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Merci maousse!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2002)

Si ca tombe pendant mes vacances (a priori oui) je suis de la fête. Cette fois faudra pas faire les chochottes, mackie a fait l'insolent l'autre soir sur le toubar, a savoir qu'il ne craignait pas de suce* Amok pendant que je l'encul*** en guise de punition à son éternelle orthographe déplorable /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

_Et un compliment sympathobengilique de plus, un!_
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2002)

J'adore! (of course) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2002)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> * Si ca tombe pendant mes vacances (a priori oui) je suis de la fête. Cette fois faudra pas faire les chochottes, mackie a fait l'insolent l'autre soir sur le toubar, a savoir qu'il ne craignait pas de suce* Amok pendant que je l'encul*** en guise de punition à son éternelle orthographe déplorable /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Mais que fait le modérateur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (6 Octobre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Mais que fait le modérateur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



La question est surtout : mais que fait mackie ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 

La question est surtout : mais que fait mackie ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Comme d'hab pas grand chose /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

On invite olivier.w ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

Comme d'hab pas grand chose   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je confirme, pour l'avoir vu lors d'un de ses shows intitulé "ca chauffe dans l'ascenceur" (hot d'or 2001): Mackie est plutôt passif mais conscentant et il lui arrive même de remonter le moral des troupes en hurlant d'effroyables vulgarités afin d'exiter le militaire de passage. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (6 Octobre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *On invite olivier.w ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *


Parle pas de malheur!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> et il lui arrive même de remonter le moral des troupes en hurlant d'effroyables vulgarités afin d'exiter le militaire de passage. 


Il aurait mieux fait de remonter son pantalon!!!/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2002)

Ce n'était pas d'actualité! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## JB (8 Octobre 2002)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> * Oui, tu as intérêt à venir, que je te paye un coup histoire que l'on discutaille plus de deux minutes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Ce serait effectivement pas mal, mais il est possible qu'un coup de fil d'une charmante personne (je dis pas ça contre toi, mais elle a des arguments que tu n'as pas désolé) survienne dans les jours ou quelques semaines à venir et ne me permette plus de me libérer à convenance sur cette période. Ben oui, il y a des priorités dans la vie. Alors... Mais bon, garde espoir, elle a pas l'air motivée pour rappeler...


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

plusieurs parfois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

mais là, alèm n'y portera pas de Nikon, il n'y sera pas je pense /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

amusez-vous bien les filles !!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
Faut jamais sous-estimer l'effet joues roses !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

je sais très bien que ça marche : j'ai encore testé hier!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Xav' (9 Octobre 2002)

J'espère qu'elle va rappeller...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
Sinon, on boivera assa sentet...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (9 Octobre 2002)

Le Kamkil ne sera pas de la partie non plus aux vues du sondage... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif

Mais amusez-vous bien quand meme comme dirait l'autre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

mais là, alèm n'y portera pas de Nikon, il n'y sera pas je pense /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

amusez-vous bien les filles !!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

ptete qu'alèm y sera à partir de 21H30 mais pas frais pas frais  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## JB (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr />* J'espère qu'elle va rappeller...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
Sinon, on boivera assa sentet...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Ben je risque de la voir ce soir mais plus vraiment de la même façon. Donc ses arguments sont toujours là, mais j'ai plus trop le droit de vérifier leur exactitude... Par contre, j'ai une ex qui squattera chez moi à cette période là. Je lui ai déjà "imposé" une PowerBouffe à Bruxelle lorsque j'étais en vacance chez elle il y a 1an1/2, donc je sais pas si je pourrais récidiver (je ne sais pas si elle sera encore là le 2 au soir...). Tiens, sinon, tu as toujours ton iBook orange ? C'est la machine Apple qui la fait flasher (faudra que je lui en trouve un d'occase comme cadeau si elle se marie un jour et qu'elle m'invite -autant qu'elle prenne son temps pour que ça coute moins cher  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif . Ca pourrait me servir d'argument pour la faire venir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ptete qu'alèm y sera à partir de 21H30 mais pas frais pas frais  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Le lapin joue au poisson-chat ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Xav' (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JB:</font><hr />* 
Ben je risque de la voir ce soir mais plus vraiment de la même façon. Donc ses arguments sont toujours là, mais j'ai plus trop le droit de vérifier leur exactitude... Par contre, j'ai une ex qui squattera chez moi à cette période là. Je lui ai déjà "imposé" une PowerBouffe à Bruxelle lorsque j'étais en vacance chez elle il y a 1an1/2, donc je sais pas si je pourrais récidiver (je ne sais pas si elle sera encore là le 2 au soir...). Tiens, sinon, tu as toujours ton iBook orange ? C'est la machine Apple qui la fait flasher (faudra que je lui en trouve un d'occase comme cadeau si elle se marie un jour et qu'elle m'invite -autant qu'elle prenne son temps pour que ça coute moins cher  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif . Ca pourrait me servir d'argument pour la faire venir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

A plus mon niBook orange... Je l'ai revendou pour un PoverBouc Noir (dis donc...)

Mais si tu ne viens pas, on boivura à toi sans T.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr />* 

A plus mon niBook orange... Je l'ai revendou pour un PoverBouc Noir (dis donc...)

Mais si tu ne viens pas, on boivura à toi sans T.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ca c'est gentil !!!

Ca me fait quelque chose...

Sniff...


----------



## JB (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 

Ca c'est gentil !!!

Ca me fait quelque chose...

Sniff...   *<hr /></blockquote>

Oups !!! J'ai oublié de m'enregistrer avant de parler...  Donc c'était bien JB...


----------



## bengilli (23 Octobre 2002)

salut les girls, pas de panique ca a l'air de se libérer pour moi mais j'arriverais a l'arrache en taco vers 22 heures... Laissez moi une fesse de serveuse comme casse dalle ca suffira /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2002)

T'inquiète... Y aura toujours un mackie pour te dépanner !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2002)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> * salut les girls, pas de panique ca a l'air de se libérer pour moi mais j'arriverais a l'arrache en taco vers 22 heures... *



presque pareil sauf que je serais dans mon tacot à moi !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2002)

ça commence à quelle heure?
Pour une fois, je pourrai peut-être venir!


----------



## kamkil (26 Octobre 2002)

Finalement je vais pouvoir venir!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Xav' (26 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr />* ça commence à quelle heure?
Pour une fois, je pourrai peut-être venir!  *<hr /></blockquote>
Début des festivité entre 11h30 et 16h. Mais en te pointant vers 14h30 au Lou Pascalou, tu devrais être dans la moyenne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kamkil (26 Octobre 2002)

J'allais poser la question /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Ca commence tôt dites-donc! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Octobre 2002)

Bon allez hop, un p'tit message au passage pour dire ... bah en fait que je sais pas encore si je viens ou pas ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Ca dépend des occupations extérieurs qui peuvent survenir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2002)

Bon privont toine d'occupation exterieur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2002)

Bon privont toine d'occupation exterieur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif je pourai pas venir je bosse samedi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2002)

allez hop, je vais aller bosser, amusez-vous bien.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bouilla (2 Novembre 2002)

idem pour moi, decollage immediat dans 5 minutes, je passerais ptetre vous dire un pti bonjour sur le coup de 20H... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2002)

'

J'y serai ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif J'arrive normalement entre 17H et 17H30.

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* '

J'y serai ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif J'arrive normalement entre 17H et 17H30. *<hr /></blockquote>

Et voilà une signature...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

'+


----------



## kamkil (3 Novembre 2002)

Re finalement je pourrais pas venir... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
Vous voyez bien qu'on aurait du la bouger cette AES! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (3 Novembre 2002)

Finalement, j'vais p't'être y faire un saut...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (3 Novembre 2002)

FinaleReRement si je m'arrange pour mon train... ptet que... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2002)

Loin des élécubrations des intellectuels à grosse tête, de retour tôt dans la soirée de cette AES (j'ai été défloré de l'AES ce soir, c'était ma première et bien que court, ce fut bon), je rentrai en voiture du Lou Pascalou, abandonnant là la quinzaine d'AES-iens embrumés.
et là me vint l'illumintion en réponse au Gognol:
Oui, Popstars est mieux que Star Academy, et puis d'abord, c'est celui qui dit qui y est.
Voila. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2002)

AES c'est bien mais c'est quoi?
fo faire des etudes???
en tout cas ca a pas l'aire terrible si tu es rentre aussi tot


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr />* et là me vint l'illumintion en réponse au Gognol:
Oui, Popstars est mieux que Star Academy, et puis d'abord, c'est celui qui dit qui y est.
Voila. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Si tu le dis !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Moi aussi y'en a rentré, et pas parce que c'était pas bien. AES c'est ça : www.aesauvage.org

'+


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2002)

Et puis certains rentrent plus tard (ou tôt) que d'autres! hein, Gognol?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Ze last's seven's: Api qui a tout bu (enfin, bu de tout), STL et sa blouse blanche d'infirmière, LadyBug (ca y est!) from Lyon, Jibi toujours aussi tendance Soho, Starbus et son vin jaune, qui fait les créneaux comme un dieu, Tanplan qui portait des culottes et des bottes de moto (un blouson de cuir noir avec un aigle sur le dos), Scarabée le roi du grille pain au poulet (ou l'inverse) et l'Amok, toujours avec son A majuscule pliable solidement arrimé sur la tête. 3:44 AM from paris, France. Du côté de Bellevile et du père Lachaise. Bonne nuit, dormez bien!


----------



## Xav' (3 Novembre 2002)

Petit comité, lent à démarrer, mais grande festivité (et aucune connexion inopinée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )

Xav', tapit dans l'ombre...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2002)

vers quelle heure la fin?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2002)

<ul type="square">  [*]Oui c'est vrai ...  [*]Merci ...  [*]Euh... à tous !  [*]Non mais je vais reprendre un café   [*]Et un train       [*]Vais raccompagner Lady Bug Môa       [/list] 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## netrunner (3 Novembre 2002)

On s'est rentré vers 4 heures... après avoir fait salon dégustation chez JeanBa, lui-même faisaint suite à un ravitaillement chez Da-Lat l'éternel  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## ficelle (4 Novembre 2002)

alors, il y avait du monde à cette aes ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2002)

SI alem, Toi et moi n'y étions pas, je pense qu'il n'y avait pas beaucoup de monde !


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2002)

Sûr que tu comptes double!


----------



## yr_75 (4 Novembre 2002)

moi aussi j'ai été dépucelé d'AES /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif c'est passé tout seul même pas mal pt'être que j'aime ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Xav' (4 Novembre 2002)

Ne te voyant pas arriver, j'ai même du renvoyer les journalistes !


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> * vers quelle heure la fin?  *



ben y a tout juste 1/4 heure, pourquoi ?!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

Résultat de la dernière Aes... Un lou garou coulé en baie de Somme mais une nouvelle arme secrête qui fait peur à la serveuse chinoise : le pouic-pouic (aussi appellé poulet en plastique, pour échapper aux douaniers) !!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * SI alem, Toi et moi n'y étions pas, je pense qu'il n'y avait pas beaucoup de monde !  *



Toi, tu pourrais bien prendre deux ou trois coups de pouic-pouic sous la capuche la prochaine fois !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2002)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> * Ne te voyant pas arriver, j'ai même du renvoyer les journalistes !  *



Il s'en fout: il écrira l'article lui-même!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (4 Novembre 2002)

C'est parce qu'elle est chinoise la serveuse qu'elle a eu peur ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

Saigneur d'yeux !!
Une Auto, dit Dac !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Novembre 2002)

25 cl d'hoogarden
65 cl de vin jaune
100 cl de rhum citron
30 cl de rhum plante
10 cl d'absinthe de pontarlier avec deux sucres et l'eau qui va bien

j'en oublie ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

Je me souviens plus très bien... 5cl de bougie fondue ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (4 Novembre 2002)

Le compte est bon ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2002)

J'voudrais pas dire mais je crois qu'on a oublié de souhaiter...
* Bon Anniv !! Estelle   * /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

(merci encore à Djib pour son accueil,et,rhum son 2x0,à STL pour le rhum citron,à Starbus pour le vin jaune,à 'Tanplan pour la dépose minute matinale en twineugo)


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

Y a un anniversaire et on me dit rien ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Y a un anniversaire et on me dit rien ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

Y avait au moins un moiniversaire,et,ça fait l'occaz de fêter qq chose à Estelle  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Je me souviens plus très bien... 5cl de bougie fondue ?  *[/quote]

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  Ce motard, quel déconneur!!


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

Son moiniversaire, c'était vendredi... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  Ce motard, quel déconneur!! *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est parce que tu ne connais pas toutes les us et coutumes du master djibi... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Heureusement pour ta couenne, son fouet clouté était en révision !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* 25 cl d'hoogarden
65 cl de vin jaune
100 cl de rhum citron
30 cl de rhum plante
10 cl d'absinthe de pontarlier avec deux sucres et l'eau qui va bien

j'en oublie ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

tout ca, après:

Un pho (bouillon avec pattes au riz, boulettes de viande et tripes ... erkkkkkkkh! JiBi t'es horrible!!)
Un boeuf au basilic avec riz canto
Un poulet au curry a la Thaï
là j'en oublie surement...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Son moiniversaire, c'était vendredi... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]
Alors Samedi c'était son journiversaire !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


* Bon Journiversaire Estelle !!   * /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * SI alem, Toi et moi n'y étions pas, je pense qu'il n'y avait pas beaucoup de monde !  *



C'est surtout l'étoile de la mort qu'était bien vide ! Sans vous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
Et on a pu faire une belle balade dans l'ascenseur de Djib,avec Rillettes aux commandes  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

On va plus s'en sortir... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


Joyeux lundiversaire à tous !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

ilécon ce rillettes !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

La prochaine fois, on le laissera aux catacombes...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* On va plus s'en sortir... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


Joyeux lundiversaire à tous !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah ben c'est bientôt mon lundiquatorzeheureversaire !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Mais je me contenterai d'un lundiversaire  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Et puis...
Toutes ces bougies on dirait un sanctuaire ici !!! T'as pas soif mon grand  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

Je vais attendre un peu... J'ai un poulet dans la gorge !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (4 Novembre 2002)

hééé Y'a erreur !
c'est pas vraziment mon anniversaire ! mais vous pouvez quand m^me me faire des cadeaux !! hihihihi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif j'aime bien les cadeaux hihii

C'était mon moiniversaire vendredi et celui de tanplan le samedi et celui d'Amok le jeudi... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
hihihi  !!
Mais merci quand m^me !!!


----------



## STL (4 Novembre 2002)

Mais y'a personne dont c'est le moiniversaire aujourd'hui ?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2002)

non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

là j'en oublie surement...  *<hr /></blockquote>

6 ou 8 tsin tao
1 méga bimbo à quelques tables avec son nain

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Novembre 2002)

mon moinniv' c'est demain


----------



## STL (4 Novembre 2002)

Cool je note les moiniv' !!


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2002)

'Va falloir organiser ca sur Ical!

(JiBi! J'avais oublié le bimbo!!! faut dire qu'avec Rillettes en ligne de mire il y avait déjà du spectacle!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## STL (5 Novembre 2002)

Tu l'as dit ..
Un vrai Rilletteshow.
J'aimerai croire que c'est l'effet  du poulet en plastique mais je crains que ce ne soit son état normal ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (5 Novembre 2002)

*  Joyeux moiniversaire djibi !!  * 
biz biz
Livraison du cadeau sous peu ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Novembre 2002)

merci merci  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2002)

On va monter un gang de _pouic-pouic_... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gribouille (13 Novembre 2002)

T'as un Center-Park ?


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * T'as un Center-Park ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai meme un parc central,a coté de l'églie et devant la boulangerie,
il y a un boucher et un bistro
faut pas croire !
 seulement toi il te faudra un passeport,avec un soupson d'A .D .N
,vu que tu t'est plaint d'etre cloné
je ne voudrais pas que mon A E S soit introduit par un intrus


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2002)

je savais que t'étais dans le coup pour les clones,tu va faire LYON et jurassik,mais en quoi va tu te déguiser,pour jurasssik,j'ai bien une idée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 
j'ai meme un parc central,a coté de l'églie et devant la boulangerie,
il y a un boucher et un bistro
*<hr /></blockquote>
...t'oublie le petit bordel enluminé de néon rouge entre la boulangerie et la boucherie, si proches que l'on peut même humer l'odeur des miches fraîches et du boudin aux pommes en honorant ces dames dont la vertu n'est, ma foi, pas aussi petite que l'on pourrait croire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...vieux salopard !


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...t'oublie le petit bordel enluminé de néon rouge entre la boulangerie et la boucherie *<hr /></blockquote>

non je n'oublie pas,en fait c'est l'entrée principale de la réunion,mais pour la régle,avec la nouvelle loi de sarkosette 1 er,il pourrait y avoir une descente de perdreaux,ces dames ont bien le droit a un peu d'anonymat.
nous avons d'ailleurs installé a l'entré un distributeur de baffes,ceci pour les tetes a claques et autre premiers de la classe !
viens en jeann delavé si tu veut etre reçu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 
viens en jeann delavé si tu veut etre reçu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
En hommage à l'Amiral, je viendrais déguisé en phare ... c'est à dire, tout nu, en tournant sur moi-même et en gueulant : "tu le vois, tu le vois plus, tu le vois etc..."


----------



## kamkil (14 Novembre 2002)

Bon alors chacun fait une AES chez lui avec les gens dans un rayon de 50km? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gribouille il a une fusée pour aller à des AES dans toute la france


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

...je veillerais toutefois à ne pas tourner trop vite sur moi-même, question de ne pas être déséquilibré par la masse... Arrrfffff


----------



## kamkil (14 Novembre 2002)

Pa ping pa pong!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

Ma ptéro-dactylo me représentera à votre AES Jurassik Park ... si vous le permettez, bien entendu !


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2002)

bonjour ,comme je vois qu'il suffit de marquer AES pour etre afficher en permanence en haut,je tente le coup,on ne sait jamais,ça m'evitera de chercher ou ecrire,parce que si ont affiche toutes les villes de france,je crois que ça va pas etre facile, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour valoir ce que de droit !


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...je veillerais toutefois à ne pas tourner trop vite sur moi-même, question de ne pas être déséquilibré par la masse... Arrrfffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme je ne sais pas qui vient evite de trop te tourner,a notre epoque on ne sait jamais.


----------



## gribouille (14 Novembre 2002)

* C'est ICI *


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2002)

je livre une cage de ptérodactyle ,visite de l'animal
10 euros


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2002)

quel est la gare la plus proche ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2002)

Moi je viens de trouver quelqu'un du Loir-et-Cher
Y'en-a-t'il d'autres?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

Je connais un délicieux petit restaurant dans cette région : le Saures...

Alors, on dîne au Saures ??? Arrrffffffffffffff


----------



## kamkil (14 Novembre 2002)

Essone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'étend ça à l'IDF


----------



## SuperPara (14 Novembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Essone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu connais les lignes de RER ?


----------

